# Rudee Inlet Headboat



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

Friday is a holiday for a lot of folks here in Virginia. I was thinking about trying to hit the headboat out of rudee for sea bass trip. Has anyone been out there this year yet. Or does anyone else plan on going on Friday?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2003)

i didnt go any this year but i went last winter and had a ball. i kept 11 and my buddy kept 8. tons of fish caught, not many citations on that trip though. we went out on the super sport II.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I believe that sea bass is closed in dec all over the east coast. I know it is in NJ, DE, and MD so you may want to check va regulations before you go.


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*yep*

Just called and the sea bass are out until the 1st. If you catch the first trip out to the wrecks after the closed season. I betcha could have a ball.

The original post for this was for the Friday after Thanksgivin


----------

